# Business cards



## Bret (Oct 9, 2007)

So far I'm not using a logo. I know what I want, but since it's a non-copywrited image, anyone can use it. I'm leaning towards not using it at all and doing something else. My name has something to do with horses, but I'd probably have to explain it. Think it'd be ok to use one that has a horse on it instead of candles/soap/etc? Or would that be too confusing?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

If you feel you would have to explain your name, you should change it. Your name should make sense to consumers immediately.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 9, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> If you feel you would have to explain your name, you should change it. Your name should make sense to consumers immediately.



I agree.

Irena


----------



## Bret (Oct 10, 2007)

Let me change that a bit... I don't think the name is confusing, I don't think some people would _know_ that Epona is a horse goddess. So if I just leave it Epona's Melting Pot, and no horse image, that'd be ok? But if I put a horse image, some people will ask why?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 10, 2007)

Well heck, my biz name is The Polly Wog Patch & I have a frog on my logo & have had no problems other than the occational wise crack "How do you get the frog into the lotion bottle"-Tee Hee.

When you choose a name & a logo you will be stuck w/ it for a VERY long time, so make sure you love it.


----------



## tangled_panda (Oct 10, 2007)

Well a few might relate it to Zelda. . .the horses name in that video game is Epona


----------



## Bret (Oct 11, 2007)

I've never played Zelda, but had a friend ask that...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 12, 2007)

Mine, The 'Ole Goat Soaps & Lotions Co. and I use the avatar you see to the left on my business cards.  My other business TOG Soapmaking Tools! is the first letter from (T)he '(O)le (G)oat name!  It works very well I think and customers on both businesses are getting the meaning.  TOG Molds is a hard one to forget----What does TOG and soap molds have to do with one another?  Anyway, I think it works? :? 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Dana (Oct 14, 2007)

Bret, did you know that there is a company named Epona? I remember the name from my horsewoman days...I think they sell grooming products (unsure if they are for people or equines) so you might want to check into that....might be a copyright issue?
Not that I know much about business.....but do a search for Epona products and I bet you pull up a website.
Hope this is of some help 

Dana


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 14, 2007)

Yup, found them.  They sell grooming products, shampoos, conditioners for equine and humans.   Here is their web addy;

http://www.eponaproducts.com/

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Bret (Dec 26, 2007)

Dana said:
			
		

> Bret, did you know that there is a company named Epona? I remember the name from my horsewoman days...I think they sell grooming products (unsure if they are for people or equines) so you might want to check into that....might be a copyright issue?
> Not that I know much about business.....but do a search for Epona products and I bet you pull up a website.
> Hope this is of some help
> 
> Dana



Sorry, just saw this now. I did know about that, but didn't think about it that much. I thought they just did horse products.  I did have some labels printed up with Epona's Melting Pot for lotions, but luckily they were not that expensive. I'm thinking I'm going to change it. I've had too many questions about "what's Epona" etc.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 26, 2007)

Here is an idea, if someone asks what Epona is...just look at them like they are completely insane and whisper to someone else "Oh she doesn't know what that is"  and start laughing hysterically!  Just my 10 cents!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

I use Giggle Print for business cards. VERY economical.

And I created my own logo using www.logoyes. I've also used www.logomaker in the past.


----------

